# Eat Naked and Lose Weight



## Lynne (Sep 30, 2008)

Weight loss information is often useless and downright silly.  Such things as fidgeting or tapping a pencil to burn a few calories, you know?

Here is yet another gem:  eat naked because you will be self-disgusted and eat less.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/main.jhtml?xml=/health/2008/09/08/hnaked108.xml

I was so inspired to come up with a creative way to lose weight after reading the above:  sit on a bed of nails while eating.  You will squirm too much to finish your meal.


----------



## crushing (Sep 30, 2008)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Lynne - sometimes the ridiculous is just what is needed to lighten the day.  

Mind you, if eating naked with the rather lovely lass with the apple pictured in the paper, I suspect that my dinner would be the last thing on my mind and, et voila, a successful slimming aid is created :lol:.


----------



## Drac (Sep 30, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Weight loss information is often useless and downright silly. Such things as fidgeting or tapping a pencil to burn a few calories, you know?
> 
> Here is yet another gem: eat naked because you will be self-disgusted and eat less.
> 
> ...


 
What about sitting naked on a bed of nails????


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 30, 2008)

I had some thoughts, comments and one liners on this... 



think I'll pass on posting those. :lol:


----------



## Lynne (Sep 30, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Thanks Lynne - sometimes the ridiculous is just what is needed to lighten the day.
> 
> Mind you, if eating naked with the rather lovely lass with the apple pictured in the paper, I suspect that my dinner would be the last thing on my mind and, et voila, a successful slimming aid is created :lol:.


 That apple is a metaphor for Satan!   You'd eat more later.  Gotta keep up the strength.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 30, 2008)

Drac said:


> What about sitting naked on a bed of nails????


 Oh, of course, you Impaler, you


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2008)

This would make the family dinner an uncomfortable experience...esp. if Grandma was over to visit.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 30, 2008)

arnisador said:


> This would make the family dinner an uncomfortable experience...esp. if Grandma was over to visit.


 Sounds lovely.


----------



## Drac (Sep 30, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Oh, of course, you Impaler, you


 
Flattery will get you anything..


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm just saying that the diet plan could work.


----------



## Drac (Sep 30, 2008)

arnisador said:


> This would make the family dinner an uncomfortable experience...esp. if Grandma was over to visit.


 
Grandma will have to tough it out....


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 30, 2008)

Drac said:


> What about sitting naked on a bed of nails????


 


MA-Caver said:


> I had some thoughts, comments and one liners on this...
> 
> 
> 
> think I'll pass on posting those. :lol:


 
No...really Dr. I sat on it while eating!!!

I'm wondering how much this study cost us to find out that pearl of wisdom?


----------



## Drac (Sep 30, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> No...really Dr. I sat on it while eating!!!
> 
> I'm wondering how much this study cost us to find out that pearl of wisdom?


 
I really don't wanna know..It will just upset me....


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 30, 2008)

Do naturists then have to eat clothed?


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 1, 2008)

This is a great idea...

If I eat Naked, all the women eating with me will lose weight because they will be too busy drooling to consume any food.

I'm huge.  In Japan.



Yeah.  I went there.


----------



## crushing (Oct 1, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> This is a great idea...
> 
> If I eat Naked, all the women eating with me will lose weight because they will be too busy drooling to consume any food.
> 
> ...


 
drool != vomit

Just sayin'.

:angel:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 1, 2008)

My dog east naked, and her weight never changes...


----------



## Keith Kirkendall (Nov 7, 2008)

She is a hot looking dish with that apple in her hand...I will confess that eating food would not be what I would be wanting to do...hmmm...maybe the reason for the weight loss? A lady that beautiful...I do not see how she would be self disgusted. This thread definitely has some good humor with it which hopefully will brighten someone's day.


----------



## Dao (Dec 21, 2008)

That is too silly! hehehe
Seriously I read somewhere if you eat with blue plates you will actually eat less.


----------



## myusername (Dec 21, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Weight loss information is often useless and downright silly.  Such things as fidgeting or tapping a pencil to burn a few calories, you know?
> 
> Here is yet another gem:  eat naked because you will be self-disgusted and eat less.



It may work on the principle that after a few dropped mouthfuls you wouldn't want to eat anything hotter than a salad!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 22, 2008)

I tried this, and now I can't go into McDonald's again.
Guess it has some merit after all.


----------

